# ford 3000 two piece grill



## hoops (Jan 14, 2012)

aftermarket top section of grill doesn't fit my 75 ford 3000. Corners are sloped away from top of cowling creating space at left and right top corners; not a good fit. Top section should be almost straight across. Anyone else had this problem? Thx


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2017)

All kinds of possibilities for the miss-fit. I had a similar issue with my 68 2000. I was able to carefully, gently reshape the cowl a bit so the grille center would ride higher and allow the corners to fit better. I don't know if the aftermarket grille was accurately made or not.....or if someone had decided to reshape my cowl before I bought it. I think it's just a quality issue with the aftermarket grilles.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Have a look at the grills on attached sheet metal parts diagrams.


----------



## hoops (Jan 14, 2012)

Graysonr said:


> All kinds of possibilities for the miss-fit. I had a similar issue with my 68 2000. I was able to carefully, gently reshape the cowl a bit so the grille center would ride higher and allow the corners to fit better. I don't know if the aftermarket grille was accurately made or not.....or if someone had decided to reshape my cowl before I bought it. I think it's just a quality issue with the aftermarket grilles.


----------



## hoops (Jan 14, 2012)

thx. appreciate input


----------



## hoops (Jan 14, 2012)

sixbales said:


> Have a look at the grills on attached sheet metal parts diagrams.


----------



## hoops (Jan 14, 2012)

appreciate the input


----------

